# Came over from next door.... ASF.



## Flipper (Oct 9, 2020)

First off, I'm not a boduybuilder I'm an extreme/endurance athlete. I'm  looking forward to seening what y'sll have to offer in advice and  training tips.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome to imf


----------



## brazey (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome ~~


----------



## muscle_4you (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------

